# Camping In March



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a wedding to attend in Durham this Saturday and not sure if I can afford a hotel room. We were supposed to sleeping in my BFs camper but he needs to wait till he has cash for road-tax. So that leaves us with camping as a option?

What do you reckon...will be freeze to death?


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 15, 2010)

Depends on your kit and location to some extent. And of course the weather.

Probably not _to death_ if that's any comfort. But you do have the choice of a *possibly* uncomfortable night followed by a wedding, or wedding followed by trying to put a tent up at one am. Neither sound great to me.

I'm not much help, sorry.


----------



## selamlar (Mar 15, 2010)

Durham?  Durham in County 'freezing bastard cold all the time' Durham?  Really really cold, for my money.  Are campsites even open at this time of year?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm about 10 miles north of Durham and most nights it's been close to freezing here, although it's supposed to become a bit warmer later in the week.

I think there's a youth hostel within the University grounds if that's of any use?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2010)

First thought that springs to mind is wimps....but you may have a point...

I did try the youth hostel but it doesn't open till March 21st...so the day after I need it then!

We would be tenting up before the wedding and sleeping on a airbed with plenty of blankets/sleeping bags. I have also suggested sleeping in the car (Fiat Punto) but BF is not sounding keen. It took me a while to get him on board with the tent idea. At a push I could afford a hotel but would rather use the cash for other things.


----------



## IMR (Mar 15, 2010)

I bet you've already told him it could be fun - but it won't be.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2010)

Is the wedding in Durham city, or somewhere else?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 15, 2010)

B&b

Uni campus

Couch surfing site


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL...I may not have said it would be fun but I did say it would be fine... He said to me that I won't be able to get a hot water bottle (I use one every night)...think I will check out the weather forecasts.

The wedding reception is at a golf course / manor about 2 miles from centre of Durham.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 15, 2010)

Melinda said:


> B&b
> 
> Uni campus
> 
> Couch surfing site



£65, short notice innit


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 15, 2010)

If you've got plenty insulation you should be fine. Have you got fleecy pjs?? Or woolly things to sleep in for extra heat? And take a hat each. You might be able to get a thermal sleeping bag inner before the weekend too. I have one of them, they're great for camping in Scotland in September(it gets cold up here at night then)


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.sleepinginairports.net/europe/newcastle.htm


----------



## Melinda (Mar 15, 2010)

One of these warmers? They are reusable. I think you can also get them in the Body shop.

http://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/search_results.asp?keywords=hand+warmers&category=&pricerange=0


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2010)

A quick google has found this camping barn.  Nice village, but it's about 20 miles out of Durham, wrong side of Durham too if it's the golf course I think it is (Ramside).


----------



## Melinda (Mar 15, 2010)

The couch surfing thing may actually be possible...

Search for Durham Uk - I found 9 people with a couch  happy for couples to stay.

http://www.couchsurfing.org/mapsurf.html


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ thank you for that I had forgotten about couch surfing...though I'm not sure if I could do it. We are likely to get in late and wake up with a hangover....not sure if I could cope in someones house but will think about it.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 15, 2010)

.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 15, 2010)

Just looked at the forecast for Saturday (on BBC) and it says heavy rain...


----------



## mr steev (Mar 15, 2010)

Imo you'd be fine warmth wise. As long as you've got plenty of layers and decent sleeping bags and blankets (blankets to sleep on too). 
I used to camp out through the winter and over new year and things loads when I was a kid. Once you're snuggled undercover you soon warm up, and if there's two of you all the better.



moonsi til said:


> Just looked at the forecast for Saturday (on BBC) and it says heavy rain...



hmmm, saying that, wet or even damp and cold is a slightly different matter


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2010)

Tried camping just outside Hartlepool in late Feb once... literally impossible, had to sleep in the car with the engine on!


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm still keen to camp despite the weather forecast....we have a car so can pack this with plenty of blankets...my BF is wavering a little but he doesn't like tents anyway so it's prob more that.

Wedding is at Mount Oswald Manor & golf course...thinking of camping at a place called Strawberry Farm (think that is what is called). They are charging a rather steep £15.50 per tent per night.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you really love the Bride and Groom enough to do this?!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2010)

Do it, and you can spend literally the whole summer recounting your utter hardness in the face of the elements with fairweather campers at any festies you visit later in the year.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it will be fine....and dare I say fun??? It is simply cos we have now RSVP'd and not attending doesn't feel right. I have camped in a tent to attend a wedding before but it was September in Wales and not March in Durham.


----------

